# ثلاث اسطوانات تعليم البرنامج الشهير solid work



## ahmed taye3 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم





مرحباً بكم فى
*



*
 







Solidworks Video Tutorial Volume 1 To Volume 3 | 1.6 GB





This video tutorial covers SolidWorks 2007, and is also applicable to some earlier versions. With its comprehensive, step-by-step approach, this hands-on tutorial will help you master the techniques you need to quickly become productive in SolidWorks. Created by SolidWorks experts, the video tutorials contain real-world insight and will enable you to draw, design, edit, view and plot in SolidWorks. You will find all of the essential material necessary to successfully create any 2-dimensional (2D) as well as 3-dimensional solid models applicable to any design, architecture, or service industry.

VIDEO COURSE *******

01 Basic
02 Interface 43 Overview
03 Tangent Arc 44 Optimizing The Part
04 More on Extrusion eDrawings
05 Sample Hole 45 Overview
06 Complex Extruded Cut 46 Interface
07 Hole Wizard 47 Measure Tool
08 Shell 48 Manipulate Components
09 Section View 49 Section Tool
10 Constant Radius Fillet 50 Mass/Texture
11 Variable Radius Fillet 51 Markup Tool
12 Face Fillet 52 STL Files
13 Full Round Fillet Sheet Metal
14 FilletXpert 53 Bend Allowance
15 Chamfer 54 Applying K-Factor
16 Revolved Feature 55 Bend Allowance/Deduction
17 Revolved Cut 56 Bend Table
18 Mirror Feature 57 Gauge Table
19 Apply Color 58 Creating Base Flange
20 Apply Texture 59 Edge Flange
21 Apply Material 60 Trim Side Bends & Offset
22 Linear Pattern 61 Auto Relief
23 Circular Pattern 62 Custom Relief
24 Draft (Neutral Plane) 63 Miter Flange
25 Draft (Parting Line) 64 Hem Tool
26 Draft (Parting Line with Step) 65 Sketched Bend
27 DraftXpert 66 Closed Corner
28 Rib 67 Jog
29 2D Fillet 68 Break Corner/Corner Trim
30 Mirror Sketching 69 Break Flat Pattern
31 Dynamic Mirror Sketching 70 Tab
32 Trim Entithes 71 Lofted Bend
33 Offset 72 Extruded Cut
34 Selected Contours 73 Simple Hole
35 Sketch Picture 74 Unfold & Fold
36 Assemble 75 Flattened State
37 First 2D Drawing 76 The Design Library
38 Projection View 77 Creating a Library Feature
39 Section View 78 Creating a Forming Tool
40 Dimensions 79 Using a Forming Tool
41 Sample 3Dsketch 80 Forming Tool Comand
42 3D Sketch Plane 81 Insert Bends
82 Vent
83 Fill Pattern


Volume 2 - SURFACE DESIGN
Running Time: 4 hours 41min


VIDEO COURSE *******

01 Curvature Options 32 Funnel Body
02 Zebra Stripes 33 Extrude Surface (Handle)
03 Geometric Continuity 34 Support Sketch (Handle)
04 Extruded Surface 35 Lofted Surface (Handle)
05 Surface Trim 36 Adjusting Handle
06 Boundary Surface Project (Pocket Game)
07 Fillet 37 Circuit Board
08 Project Curve 38 Housing (Solid Body)
09 Thicken 39 Surface (Top Housing)
10 Half Pipe Connection 40 Surface (LCD Opening)
11 Sketch Cross-Connection 41 Surface (Bottom Housing)
12 Pipes Cross-Connection 42 Fillet (Housing)
13 Filled Surface 43 Battery Cover
14 Lofted Surface 44 Create Assembly
15 Swept Surface 45 Creating Shell
16 Swept Twist 46 Edit Battery Cover
17 Swept (Follow Path) 47 Insert Assembly
18 Planar Surface 48 Creating Buttons
19 Face Curves 49 LCD Opening
20 Intersection Curve 50 Top Housing (Details)
21 Offset Surface 51 Dial Pad (Details)1
22 Ruled Surface 52 Dial Pad (Details)2
23 Insert Pictures 53 Dial Pad (Add Fillets)
24 Creating Bottom Surface 54 Buttons Openings
25 Revolved Surface 55 Battery
26 Middle Surface Bodies 56 Add Ribs Top Housing
27 Solid Body 57 Add Ribs Bottom Housing
28 Bathroom Sink 58 Add Bosses (Buttom)
29 Filled Surface 59 Holes (PC Board)
30 Base & Drain Pipe 60 Add Bosses (Top)
31 Funnel (Creating sketch) 61 LCD Openings (Details)


Volume 3 - WELDMENTS & MOLD DESIGN
Running Time: 1 hour 25min

VIDEO COURSE *******

01 Structural Member
02 End Caps
03 Gusset
04 Filled Bead
05 Trim-Extend
06 Insert Part
07 Custom Profile
08 Sub-Weldment
09 Move-Copy
10 Extruded Cut
11 Configurations
12 Project (3d Sketch)
13 Project 2
14 Cut List (Drawings)
Mold Design
15 Move Face
16 Scale
17 Parting Line
18 Straddle Faces
19 Undercut Detection
20 Parting Line II
21 Shut off Surfaces
22 Parting Surface
23 Tooling Split
24 Core
25 Mold Assembly
26 MoldflowXpress



Vol.1
http://www.filefactory.com/file/354e11/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/f21913/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/55525e/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/7d39a7/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/cec959/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/4ec943/

Vol.2
http://www.filefactory.com/file/10ba26/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/5c6534/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/d6dbb9/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/b8f28d/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/0f61e8/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/6f7a91/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/edfd81/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/587028/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/5ba521/

Vol.3
http://www.filefactory.com/file/07f0d9/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/3ccbff/

1.6 GB
​هذا وبالله التوفيق والحمد لله رب العالمين

لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم​


----------



## مهندس وعد (5 نوفمبر 2008)

ممنون وبارك الله بيك. جاري التحميل . اسطوانات رائعه


----------



## الزيدون (12 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكر الاخ على هدا الموضوع


نرجو اعادة تحميل الجزء الرابع من الاسطوانة الثانية لانه لم يعد موجودا على السرفر
:18:

شكرا
​


----------



## ENG-COOL (13 نوفمبر 2008)

ممنون وبارك الله بيك.,ياريت تحملهم علي الرابيد شير لان هذا الموقع يعطيني ان الملف غير موجود علي السيرفر وهذا الموقع معقد ولم أعرف الأشتراك فيه و مششششششششششششششكو ر مرة أخري


----------



## الزيدون (13 نوفمبر 2008)

هاهي الروابط كاملة على رابيدشار
http://rapidshare.com/files/58281580/sw.v-tut.vol_1_quasar.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/58281503/sw.v-tut.vol_1_quasar.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/58281545/sw.v-tut.vol_1_quasar.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/58281739/sw.v-tut.vol_1_quasar.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/58281511/sw.v-tut.vol_1_quasar.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/58281519/sw.v-tut.vol_1_quasar.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/58281577/sw.v-tut.vol_1_quasar.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/58281628/sw.v-tut.vol_1_quasar.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/58281619/sw.v-tut.vol_1_quasar.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/58276736/sw.v-tut.vol_1_quasar.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/58274022/sw.v-tut.vol_1_quasar.sfv
http://rapidshare.com/files/58281534/sw.v-tut.vol_2_quasar.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/58281372/sw.v-tut.vol_2_quasar.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/58281544/sw.v-tut.vol_2_quasar.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/58281841/sw.v-tut.vol_2_quasar.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/58281692/sw.v-tut.vol_2_quasar.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/58281543/sw.v-tut.vol_2_quasar.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/58281844/sw.v-tut.vol_2_quasar.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/58281696/sw.v-tut.vol_2_quasar.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/58281499/sw.v-tut.vol_2_quasar.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/58281647/sw.v-tut.vol_2_quasar.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/58281392/sw.v-tut.vol_2_quasar.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/58281560/sw.v-tut.vol_2_quasar.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/58281454/sw.v-tut.vol_2_quasar.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/58277367/sw.v-tut.vol_2_quasar.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/58274034/sw.v-tut.vol_2_quasar.sfv
http://rapidshare.com/files/58281268/sw.v-tut.vol_3_quasar.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/58281504/sw.v-tut.vol_3_quasar.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/58281541/sw.v-tut.vol_3_quasar.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/58275255/sw.v-tut.vol_3_quasar.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/58274037/sw.v-tut.vol_3_quasar.sfv


----------



## احمد عبدالله سليم (15 نوفمبر 2008)

نرجو اعادة تحميل الجزء الثاني من الاسطوانة الثالثة لانه لم يعد موجودا على السرفر............... وشكراً


----------



## احمد عبدالله سليم (15 نوفمبر 2008)

وقت طويل لتنزيل الملفات واحد بواحد من الربيد شير ... فهل هناك طريقة أفضل


----------



## عمران احمد (26 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و الى مزيد من النجاح


----------



## امير المياحي (30 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور يا اخي على الموضوع الرائع لكن اريد ان اعرف قبل ان احمل الاسطوانات فيما اذا كانت بالعربية ام بالانكليزية
مع فائق تقديري


----------



## عمران احمد (10 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كا خير و الى مزيد من التوفيق و لكن انا اريد ان اعرف بعد التحميل كيف يتم تشغيلهم
نرجو الافادة و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد ابو دعاء (10 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم وجزاكم الله خير الحزاء
ممكن اعادة تحميل الجزء الرابع من الاسكوانة رقم 2 لانه غير موجود
وشكرا لكم
محمد ابو دعاء


----------



## محمد ابو دعاء (10 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز جميع الروابط على رابدشير مقفلة ولا يمكن التحميل من هناك. اما بالنسبة لفايل فاكتوري فان الملفات التالية غير موجودة وهي: اسطوانة رقم 2 الملفات 4و6و7و8و9 غير موجودة وبالنسبة للاسطواتة رقم 3 الملف 2 غير موجود.
اذا امكن اخي العزيز تحميلها مرة ثانية لانه عندي حساب مع فايل فاكتوري.
جزاك الله خير الجزاء
المهندس محمد ابو دعاء


----------



## mmk321 (17 يناير 2009)

الله ينور يا هندسة بس يا ريت الروابط اللي قالك عليها ابو دعاء لانها فعلا مش شغالة


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (17 يناير 2009)

الكورس ده جامد جدااااااااا يجماعه ودلوقتى نزل منه اسطوانه وبالتالى بقى الكورس كامل عباره عن اربع اسطوانات طبعا عشان الللنكات كتيره سعات فيه لنكات بتقع فى النص عموما عشان نحل المشكله دى بعد اذن صاحب الموضوع فيه ملف تورنت اهه اتفضلو الرابط 
http://rapidshare.com/files/1845401...ourse.Volume.REPACK-QUASAR__mininova_.torrent

كل ماعليك انك تنزل الملف ده وتسحبه فى اى برنامج تورنت زى مثلا m torrent ها يبتدى التحميل على طول وممكن براحتك تطفى الجهاز وقت اما تحب وتستكمل التحميل فى اى وقت تانى لما تشغل الجهاز وبكده تضمن ان الكورس ها يتحمل تانى 
وينزل كامل ومفيش اى قلق من حكايه ان الرابط يتمسح بالنسبه للكورس بقى هو عباره عن كورس فيديو جامد جدااا اللغه انجليزى بس بسيطه وسهله جداااااا لان كل حاجه انتا بتشوفها بعينك الملف بينزل عندك بصيغه الايزو ملف واحد بعد اما تحمله كامل بتفتحه باى برنامج ايزو زى demon tool او ultra iso اتمنى يكون الشرح وافى


----------



## عمران احمد (9 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك والى مزيد من التوفيق و النجاح ان شاء الله و شكرا للجميع لمحاولة افادة الجميع


----------



## ايمن الكبره (11 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
هذه بالفعل اسطونه جميله جدا
وتحياتى الى كل من ساهموا فى هذا العمل
ولكن توجد مشكله عندى هى انها لا تفتح كامله هكذااا


----------



## عمران احمد (15 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
شكر للجميع على المجهود المبذول و لكن الرابط للملف التورنت لا يفتح نرجو التاكد من صحته


----------



## mansoor66 (24 مايو 2009)

The file could not be found. Please check the download link.


----------



## أحمد دعبس (30 مايو 2009)

ألف شكر على الموضوع الرائع 

لكن الروابط مش شغالة ياريت تتابعها 

وتحطلنا غيرها

وألف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## أحمد دعبس (17 يونيو 2010)

ahmed taye3 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ahmed taye3 قال:


> this video tutorial covers solidworks 2007, and is also applicable to some earlier versions. With its comprehensive, step-by-step approach, this hands-on tutorial will help you master the techniques you need to quickly become productive in solidworks. Created by solidworks experts, the video tutorials contain real-world insight and will enable you to draw, design, edit, view and plot in solidworks. You will find all of the essential material necessary to successfully create any 2-dimensional (2d) as well as 3-dimensional solid models applicable to any design, architecture, or service industry.
> 
> Video course *******
> 
> ...






*جزاك الله كل خير *

* لكن الروابط لاتعمل *

* أرجو الاهتمام*​


----------



## eng_mohamedreda (27 يناير 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## altaib (2 أبريل 2011)

شكرا على الاسطوانه الجميله قمت بتحميلها من التورنت رغم انو ما كمل وقف عند 96,6 بس الاسطوانه شغاله

رحمه الله والديك


----------



## eng_khial (31 يناير 2012)

*السلام عليكم لو سمحت ممكن ترفع الفيدوهات تانى حيث اننى فى حاجة شديدة الى تعلم السوليد وركس وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## bilel karmi (27 ديسمبر 2012)

Plz the links again i need them


----------

